# Solved: How to open a .dta file



## alter_ego1981 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi All
I have a .dta file and i know it has over 1 million lines of data, any ideas how i can go about opening this file?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

What type of program created the .dta file?


----------



## jonvan (Oct 9, 2008)

http://filext.com/file-extension/DTA

Like Computerman said, what program did it come from?


----------

